# Who for Caber?



## Coop817 (Jun 26, 2012)

I wouldnt us MP... so who would you use for caber?  The research guys i use for everything else, dont seem to have caber, and i dont want to fuck with Prami


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jun 26, 2012)

Why not MP


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 26, 2012)

for the last three months, guys running MP's stuff have been posting up labs that seem to show bunk stuff


----------



## blergs. (Jun 26, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> I wouldnt us MP... so who would you use for caber?  The research guys i use for everything else, dont seem to have caber, and i dont want to fuck with Prami



I have and rec PRAMI from CEM. 
Using their STANE now in study and have PRAMI on hand (trene/teste cycle)
I rec it pre-bed for dosing. Might help you sleep better too!


----------



## blergs. (Jun 26, 2012)

dirtwarrior said:


> Why not MP



because there quality control is not very good and is the case for most peptide and Chem stores nowadays.....


----------



## blergs. (Jun 26, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> I wouldnt us MP... so who would you use for caber?  The research guys i use for everything else, dont seem to have caber, and i dont want to fuck with Prami



Sorry I missed the last part, my bad.
I still think its worth using and atleast knowing dosing and product quality is good. but if you dont like prami you dont like prami i guess.
I DEFF rec there STANE/Aromasin (LOVE IT)


----------



## brundel (Jun 26, 2012)

Next week Prolactrone will be available. 
Its a prolactin supp that can replace caber in your ancillary cabinet.

Our quality control is perfect.


----------



## kaos (Jun 26, 2012)

Well I am using MP's caber and it is g2g. Can't say the same about anything else, but the caber is g2g.


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 26, 2012)

brundel said:


> Next week Prolactrone will be available.
> Its a prolactin supp that can replace caber in your ancillary cabinet.
> 
> Our quality control is perfect.



This is what I have been waiting for


----------



## james-27 (Jun 27, 2012)

purity-solutions dot net. I have read good things abt these guys


----------



## brundel (Jun 27, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> This is what I have been waiting for



Its ready. We are manufacturing product. I ordered labels yesterday and they should be here by Monday.
We will ship as soon as I get labels.
Orbit and tgb are going to be taking pre orders starting next week.

Sure Im biased.....but...this stuff is really kicking ass.
Its resolved Prolactin gyno
lactation
limp dick...

All of our testers were using cabergoline before.
It has effectively replaced caber for all of them with most saying they would now prefer Prolactrone to caber.

Pretty cool,


----------

